# هل مهندس الميكاترونيك مظلوم



## KhalidMech2009 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا من خريجين هندسة الميكاترونيك من جامعة ماليزيا وللأسف لم اعمل فيها الا لمدة 6 اشهر فقط وعندما انتقلت للعيش في الشرق الأوسط لم اجد التخصص متوفر في اي شركة طلبت العمل بها ...واظطررت للعمل في مجال الحاسبات بعيد كل البعد عن تخصصي 

فهل مهندس الميكاترونيك مظلوم ولم يعطى حقه من الوعي والدعاية في الشرق الأوسط..


----------



## م/ بامخير (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يخيلك لاتحطمني انا لس متخرج ثنوي وافكر ادخل بها التخصص وش تنصحني ؟.؟
ام ادخل هندسة صناعية


----------



## سيف مجاهد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس من مصر
وهندسة الميكاترونيك هي التي تسيطر على السوق في هذه الاونة الاخيرة
فانت تعمل مهندس تحكم وكهرباء وميكانيكا
وهذا ما يتطلبه اي صاحب مصنع
ابحث جيدا وستجد الكثير
ممكن التواصل


----------



## محمود اللوز (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخوان هذه الهندسة لها عمل ولا ما لها عمل بالوطن العربي
حدا يعطيني جواب شافي


----------



## ksmksam (3 أغسطس 2010)

في الاردن اصبحت التخصص الاول في المصانع 
حيث ان الماكنات اصبحت مؤتمتة
لاكن قد تكون المشكلة متعلقة بالفترة الحالية وهي فترة ركود اقتصادي


----------



## أحمدبيك (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

قبل أن تسأل هل لهذا التخصص سوق أم لا، اسأل نفسك من تكون، وكن أنت أنت ولا تكن أنت التخصص عندما تقدم طلب توظيف. فمثلاً، من أصدقائي من تم توظيفه كمهندس في قسم الصيانة، ومنهم من يعمل في مجال التسويق، ومنهم من يعمل مع المهندسين الميكانيكيين في أحد المصانع، وجميعهم (هندسة الميكاترونيكس). 

لا تظن أن كلمة (أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس) وحدها تكفي للتسويق عن نفسك، ولكن قل (أنا مهندس ميكاترونيكس، أبرع في كذا وكذا..) وابدأ التسويق لنفسك.

وحظاً موفقاً


----------



## HSEManager (4 أغسطس 2010)

*نعم مهندس الميكاترونيات مظلوم فى مصر*



khalidmech2009 قال:


> السلام عليكم انا من خريجين هندسة الميكاترونيك من جامعة ماليزيا وللأسف لم اعمل فيها الا لمدة 6 اشهر فقط وعندما انتقلت للعيش في الشرق الأوسط لم اجد التخصص متوفر في اي شركة طلبت العمل بها ...واظطررت للعمل في مجال الحاسبات بعيد كل البعد عن تخصصي
> 
> فهل مهندس الميكاترونيك مظلوم ولم يعطى حقه من الوعي والدعاية في الشرق الأوسط..


 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا ونصحت ابنى لدخول ميكاترونيات لاعتقادى انها هى المستقبل تخرج ابنى دفعة 2006 قيد بالنقابه ميكانيكا لعدم توفر قيد بالنقابه ميكاترونيات
حاصل على شهاده من التعليم العالى بتقول ان تخصص الميكاترونيات هو معادل الهندسه الميكانيكيه
لا يستطيع ابنى ان يعمل فى مجال تخصصه لعدم طلب سوق العمل بمصر لهذا التخصص
وبالتالى اشتغل وظيفة تانيه سلامه وصحه مهنيه شفتم العجب :75:


----------



## FreeEngineer (4 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



محمود اللوز قال:


> يا اخوان هذه الهندسة لها عمل ولا ما لها عمل بالوطن العربي
> حدا يعطيني جواب شافي


*انا خريج هندسه الميكاترونيك* واعلم جيدا ان هذا التخصص له مميزات وله عيوب فى نفس الوقت.من اهم مميزاته ان افضل مهندس يعمل بهندسه التحكم الالى هو مهندس الميكاترونيك رغم ان مهندس الكهرباء والاتصالات يستطيعان العمل بهذا المجال.ومن عيوبه انك تكون ضعيف نوعا ما بالهندسه الميكانيكيه.لذلك انت تحتاج لدورات نظريه وعمليه اضافيه لتعوض هذا العيب.فمهندس الميكاترونيك هو مهندس كهرباء بدون تخصص اتصالات وهو مهندس ميكانيكا بدون التعمق بالحراريات مثلا.


----------



## engineering future (4 ديسمبر 2010)

عارفين المشكلة ايه ان حضراتكم عايشين فى دول نامية ومتاخرةاصحاب راس المال بيكتفوا انهم يستوردوا الماكينات وخطوط الانتاج مش يعملوها بيحبوا انهم ويدفعوا دم قلبهم فيها وهيه ممكن تتعمل بتكلفة اقل ونمتلك التكنولوجيا بتاعتها علشان كده حضراتكم مش لاقيين شغل لان معندناش حتى الان صناعة ماكينات ومعدات ولكن صناعات منتجات استهلاكية لبان وبسكويت ومنظفات وخلافه


----------

